
All it takes to steal your face is a special pair of glasses - okket
http://qz.com/823820/carnegie-mellon-made-a-special-pair-of-glasses-that-lets-you-steal-a-digital-identity/
======
DrScump
Shouldn't this be called, "All it takes to _protect your face from theft_ is a
special pair of glasses" ?

